# [Review] Amzer Shellster Case for the Samsung Galaxy S3



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

This is the Amzer Shellster Case/Holster combo.
Head on over to Amzer.com for a huge inventory of wireless device accessories. TONS of options for multiple devices.
Pros: Hard shell protection. - Soft feel. - Shock resistant. - Optional belt clip/holster. - Slim and doesn't take away from the design of the phone.
Cons: Top and bottom of the phone is slightly exposed. - The racheting belt clip is quite stiff to rotate, which could be a pro depending on your preference.
YouTube Review.
Thanks for checking out the review. Let me know if you have any questions about the case.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

This is shiftless spamming


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

No need to be rude. I'm just trying to be nice.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

